# What are some fun toy poodle toys...



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Any suggestions? I am planning to buy her toys at Petsmart by the way. 
What are some toys that YOUR toy poodle really enjoys? Which one's his/her favorite? Thanks.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Empty loo rolls, my socks, any small soft toy (particularly IKEA mice!), small puppy Kong for chewing, small squeaky Kong tennis balls (but be very careful of these around larger dogs - they are a choking hazard best kept at home), Kyjen small squirrels/bees/puzzle box, etc, etc. Start with just a few, and see what your pup likes best. Puppies tend to be like babies - they like playing with stuff you already have even more than stuff you buy especially!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I know Dante LOVES his Kong Wubba and here is a link for another toy he loves. It bounces every which way when you toss it, which adds to the fun! And it is a little softer for puppy teeth.
Petstages Orka Jack Chew Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dante's Mom said:


> I know Dante LOVES his Kong Wubba and here is a link for another toy he loves. It bounces every which way when you toss it, which adds to the fun! And it is a little softer for puppy teeth.
> Petstages Orka Jack Chew Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart


Great! PetSmart links don't work for some reason... 
But I kinda get the picture


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Let's see if I can do this correctly...
Hope that helps.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dante's Mom said:


> Let's see if I can do this correctly..


Wow, thanks! I will try to get her one of these...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't worry - she'll make toys out of anything and everything she can get her little paws on. And if she's like Beau, she'll have a sixth sense that enables her to choose exactly those items you most do NOT want her to play with.

Seriously, he does like some of his toys, but mostly, he prefers to snatch something he knows he's not supposed to have, then deliberately come show me that he has it so I'll chase him to get it back. What could be more fun than that? :devil: _You_ are your poodle's favorite toy.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Don't worry - she'll make toys out of anything and everything she can get her little paws on. And if she's like Beau, she'll have a sixth sense that enables her to choose exactly those items you most do NOT want her to play with.
> 
> Seriously, he does like some of his toys, but mostly, he prefers to snatch something he knows he's not supposed to have, then deliberately come show me that he has it so I'll chase him to get it back. What could be more fun than that? :devil: _You_ are your poodle's favorite toy.


Lol  Funny puppy...


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My puppies love empty water bottles & milk jugs,the more the crunch noise the better the liked it and the bonus is they are free... I have seen a monkey toy that you can but a water bottle in too.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol  I would of never thought puppies would actually like that stuff as toys...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> My puppies love empty water bottles & milk jugs,the more the crunch noise the better the liked it and the bonus is they are free... I have seen a monkey toy that you can but a water bottle in too.


Oh yes, forgot about water bottles. Perfect toy - just be sure to remove the cap, label, and the little ring that secures the cap. Then stand back and watch the fun. It's also true that they love anything that crunches and crinkles, the louder the better. Beau, for example, will always choose to tear up mail in crinkly window envelopes before starting in on anything else he can snatch.

Did anyone tell you that poodles love to chew up paper? Ever heard that classic excuse, "The dog ate my homework"? Well, when you have a poodle, it's likely to actually happen. Just ask my kids.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Oh yes, forgot about water bottles. Perfect toy - just be sure to remove the cap, label, and the little ring that secures the cap. Then stand back and watch the fun. It's also true that they love anything that crunches and crinkles, the louder the better. Beau, for example, will always choose to tear up mail in crinkly window envelopes before starting in on anything else he can snatch.
> 
> Did anyone tell you that poodles love to chew up paper? Ever heard that classic excuse, "The dog ate my homework"? Well, when you have a poodle, it's likely to actually happen. Just ask my kids.


Wow lol  I will try it! Thanks.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Don't worry - she'll make toys out of anything and everything she can get her little paws on. And if she's like Beau, she'll have a sixth sense that enables her to choose exactly those items you most do NOT want her to play with.
> 
> Seriously, he does like some of his toys, but mostly, he prefers to snatch something he knows he's not supposed to have, then deliberately come show me that he has it so I'll chase him to get it back. What could be more fun than that? :devil: _You_ are your poodle's favorite toy.


That is so true! Auggie is such a little thief!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

P.S. ToyPoodle46, did I miss a post? Did you find a poodle?


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

I found a good nearby breeder, and the puppies will be born in about 2 months. I don't have her yet, but I wish i did!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> I found a good nearby breeder, and the puppies will be born in about 2 months. I don't have her yet, but I wish i did!


Aw, congratulations! I can't wait to see pics! You'll be so in love!:in-love:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Ditto the water bottles. Vasco loves these and will fish them out of the bin.

They are endlessly versatile. You can put a few pieces of kibble or treats inside, pull a sock over one, tie a cord around one, or (super challenge) put a long skinny rawhide stick in one.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> Aw, congratulations! I can't wait to see pics! You'll be so in love!:in-love:


Thank you!


----------

